# Newest tool for the station wagon bandit.



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

looks like a triple extension.

Sometimes that would be handy for me when I do stair wells, although a compact 7 - 18 would be better.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

daArch said:


> looks like a triple extension.
> 
> Sometimes that would be handy for me when I do stair wells, although a compact 7 - 18 would be better.


After watching the video I thought of you and your grocery getter. :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Dont under estimate the station wagon


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Dont under estimate the station wagon  sleeper station wagon - YouTube


I guess he removes the door magnets when he is at the track right?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That would come in handy in _some_ tight stairways etc. But its a niche tool, and as such wouldn't be used all that often by me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Being a 225 lb extension ladder it doesn't a place on my equipment.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I guess he removes the door magnets when he is at the track right?


DAMN, we gots some people here with memory :thumbup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

When I first joined a paint board, I could not figure out for the life of me what a SWB was and was afraid to ask (it was ALWAYS abbreviated). It took a long time before I finally realized it was station wagon bandit. I thought it was Single Worker Business and paint boards were not a fan of the solo painter.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought SWB stood for" Sure Was Bill."


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> I thought SWB stood for" Sure Was Bill."



watch it, that bronze can turn into a lead zepplin awful quick :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

DeanV said:


> When I first joined a paint board, I could not figure out for the life of me what a SWB was and was afraid to ask (it was ALWAYS abbreviated). It took a long time before I finally realized it was station wagon bandit. I thought it was Single Worker Business and paint boards were not a fan of the solo painter.


I always think trucks when I see that. Short wheel base


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> watch it, that bronze can turn into a lead zepplin awful quick :whistling2:


 Sorry I mean't Staion Wagon Bill.


----------

